# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  bonjour moi c esr julien  gros probleme avec un x cane

## julien_night

Bonjour julien 36 ans de l oise avec un x cane corso et malinois de huit mois....besoin d une asso en urgence pour recueillir mon chien en effet ce dernier a des problèmes de predation.... il a mordu enfin pincé deux fois mon fils   .... l éducatrice canine venu aujourd hui m a conseillé de ne pas le garder  car j ai deux enfants de 2 et 8ans

----------


## julien_night

C est pas si simple j ai du m interposer a maintes reprises entre le chien et mon fils .... et je pense que l educatrice de canifelin n est pas une mauvaise educatrice ..... il a vraiment un probleme avec les vélos et c est un probleme de predation certe cela se travaille mais  or la presence de mon fils identifié comme etant «le lapin»  JAMES est un tres gros gabarit .... OR de ca c est un chien exceptionnel .. biensur je l aime ... oui je suis responsable et non nous etions loin de penser que le probleme de prédation pouvait encore exister aujourd'hui .....

----------


## RESCUE

Bonjour,

Il faut vous rendre dans cette rubrique afin de rédiger une annonce :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/newthrea...newthread&f=17

----------


## Catherina

Sur la prédation il n'y a rien à rajouter au texte de rock&dogs.
Êtes-vous sur que les pincements signifiaient bien de la prédation et non un rappel à l'ordre ?
Lorsque quelqu'un est assimilé comme une proie par un prédateur celui-ci cherchera à la tuer et non à pincer. 
Possède-t-il des jouets qui couinent ?
Courir derrière quelque chose qui bouge est très jubilatoire pour un chien - certes cela fait partie de la première phase du comportement de prédation (qui mène à une montée en excitation et donc à la perte des auto-contrôles) - cela ne signifie pas que vous avez un tueur. Pour exemple : les chiens guides de troupeaux doivent l'avoir si l'on veut qu'ils travaillent sur des troupeaux. Pourtant si le mouton se couche ces chiens ne feront que lui aboyer dessus pour qu'il re-court. 
Bonnes réflexions.

----------


## aurore

Vous êtes sur de ne pas vouloir avoir un autre avis? Je suis toujours surprise par les éducateurs - comportementalistes - vétos ou autres qui proposent comme seule solution de se séparer du chien...

En plus il a 8 mois, c'est encore un chiot, il y a des choses à tenter.

Je peux vous conseiller quelqu'un de sérieux dans l'Oise.

----------

